# Bitchute Status Gunted



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

Bitchunt really really doesnt want you posting anything about the gunt, my channel was made to pass archives of the gunt's first two streams post arrest in case they prove useful in the court case, these were rips of @PhoBingas snipes which were removed from the supposedly pro free speech platform Bitchute. Keep in mind both of these streams were unlisted.






this means that bitchute of course avows admitted pedophile and self proclaimed fetus pimp ethan oliver ralph aka the gunt:

Despite bitchute's statement I received no such email.

Edit: Some examples of Ethan Ralph and Bitchute's chummy relationship:

tweet of bitchute supporting ethan, im told its rare for bitchute to highlight creators especially multiple times as in ralph's case, this tweet seems to have been removed.:

archive.md/CbsuV 

another tweet of bitchute supporting ethan, this one is still up:

archive.md/iq277 

ethan saying he has personal access to the owner and the privilege to have things flagged down on his behalf at his discretion:

archive.vn/apz0M


Tweets of Ethan talking about the appearance(s) of the bitchute site owner onto his stream:


archive.vn/4eyN3


archive.vn/Rn78h


archive.vn/PJ0YS


archive.vn/ISAL0

Ethan Ralph defending Bitchute despite them censoring content for Hope Not Hate to "improve our site":


archive.vn/7Us2E

the statement from bitchute on them flagging a non-outlawed organization because a left wing anti-racist activist group told them to:
archive.vn/H1bxV

and a tweet coming out against bitchute with double the engagement of ethan's attempt at jannying with pity likes from gunt guard who will support him despite disagreeing heavily and him being a massive hypocritical liar:


archive.vn/e2QQM


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 22, 2020)

So much for free speech.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> So much for free speech.


cant wait to see if and how theyll try to spin pro-gunt false flagging as an improvement to the site since unlike kowtowing to hope not hate voluntarily to "improve our site" this really cant be spun as anti-racist anti-hate speech action


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 22, 2020)

Were either of your videos linked here? How do you think they found them? Do they search unlisted content, or did Tubby McFatfuck have a way of reporting them as copyrighted? Wonder what community guidelines you could have broken besides some random copyright issue. I wonder if any videos critical of the gunt have been removed. It might come to a point we have to torrent the shit to avoid Gunt's flagging.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

JewBacca said:


> Were either of your videos linked here? How do you think they found them? Do they search unlisted content, or did Tubby McFatfuck have a way of reporting them as copyrighted? Wonder what community guidelines you could have broken besides some random copyright issue. I wonder if any videos critical of the gunt have been removed. It might come to a point we have to torrent the shit to avoid Gunt's flagging.


i posted no links on this site either privately or publicly nor any other site besides my email account. they have to search unlisted content. although this thread may have tainted the incoming results i think i'll try again with another video and see if it's flagged down. In the meantime bitchute is compromised both for edgy content in general and especially anything pertaining to the gunt.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 22, 2020)

Bitchute: Where You Can Name The Jew, but Can't Name The Gunt


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 22, 2020)

JewBacca said:


> Were either of your videos linked here? How do you think they found them? Do they search unlisted content, or did Tubby McFatfuck have a way of reporting them as copyrighted? Wonder what community guidelines you could have broken besides some random copyright issue. I wonder if any videos critical of the gunt have been removed. It might come to a point we have to torrent the shit to avoid Gunt's flagging.


I'm sure it was mentioned in the main thread, but the bitchute folk are buddy-buddy with the gunt. One of the founders / admin has been on the killstream more than once. I'd wager one of the bitchute jannies passed info along to Ethan to flag, or removed it preemptively to avoid having to deal with Reethan in their inbox.


----------



## Pixis (Dec 22, 2020)

Imagine throwing away the integrity of your website to please the gunt. Those streams are transformative with Pho’s commentary, so the excuse that it’s a copyright issue isn’t going to cut it. I guess we should have expected this kind of faggotry from the British site owners.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Dec 22, 2020)

Pixis said:


> Imagine throwing away the integrity of your website to please the gunt. Those streams are transformative with Pho’s commentary, so the excuse that it’s a copyright issue isn’t going to cut it. I guess we should have expected this kind of faggotry from the British site owners.


Bitchute tweets about free speech all the time and brags how they are better than YT and twitter. Might be time to give them some feedback.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

found a way to make the public nature of this thread work to my advantage to see if bitchute is playing favorite with and false flagging for ethan ralph, i have posted uploaded a copy of the infamous patrick little killstream, you have two choices bitchute/ethan, leave an easily accessible copy of you avowing pat littles insane rants, or false flagging this stream despite the upload using the nsfl setting for graphic content.


----------



## Pixis (Dec 22, 2020)

bugfy said:


> Bitchute tweets about free speech all the time and brags how they are better than YT and twitter. Might be time to give them some feedback.


Any tech company bragging about free speech shouldn’t be taken seriously. It always ends with them capitulating to the powers that be. And bitchute is no different. It is for this reason I agree with you, bitchute must be made to answer for their gunt guarding.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 22, 2020)

Pixis said:


> Imagine throwing away the integrity of your website to please the gunt. Those streams are transformative with Pho’s commentary, so the excuse that it’s a copyright issue isn’t going to cut it. I guess we should have expected this kind of faggotry from the British site owners.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the owner of Bitchute actually Irish? I mean yeah, it does fall under the commonwealth umbrella so fuck it, close enough.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm surprised. I honestly thought Ralph was bluffing about being able to get videos shitcanned on Bitchute. I thought "I have it in with the owner" was a lie similar to "I'm friends with Jim". What a fag site that is.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

Does anyone have the clip or stream of ethan saying hes tight with bitchute and theyd flag down stuff for him? thinking this might turn into a bitchute general thread and trying to find evidence of collusion, also any of the killstreams where the bitchute founder was a guest


----------



## Vetti (Dec 22, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> Does anyone have the clip or stream of ethan saying hes tight with bitchute and theyd flag down stuff for him? thinking this might turn into a bitchute general thread and trying to find evidence of collusion, also any of the killstreams where the bitchute founder was a guest


I thought he said that in a tweet? I think it happened around the time Josh PPP and Godwinson were getting timed-out on Dlive for playing the Patreon content, which was in late July or early August if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

Vetti said:


> I thought he said that in a tweet? I think it happened around the time Josh PPP and Godwinson were getting timed-out on Dlive for playing the Patreon content, which was in late July or early August if I'm remembering correctly.


i think it was both thanks for the tip managed to find the tweet, included it in the op


----------



## Quorthon (Dec 22, 2020)

Wasn't Ralph defending Bitchute over something on Twitter very recently? Anyone know what that was about?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

Quorthon said:


> Wasn't Ralph defending Bitchute over something on Twitter very recently? Anyone know what that was about?


oh thank you so much for reminding me to get those tweets, bitchute is taking down videos at the behest of hope not hate, voluntarily and without hate speech charges iirc, and ethan is trying to tell his audience any worried about freedom of speech on bitchute after that is an idiot, even gunt guard didnt buy his shit on that one.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 22, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> i think it was both thanks for the tip managed to find the tweet, included it in the op


You should add images of the tweets showing the relationship between Ralph and the Bitchute owner and try to clean up the links so they aren't long strings to keep it neat.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 22, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> So much for free speech.


None of the right wingers that claim to support free speech actually do. It's just a means to paint themselves as victims and make leftist platforms allow their speech. If they gained power, they'd immediately crack down on speech they disliked by claiming it isn't "free speech". Same way the previously pro-free speech left became the "free speech is hate speech" party.

I wish it wasn't the case, but look at the "porn isn't free speech" debate started by the grifter that made Gab. Alt tech companies use "free speech" as a marketing tool to make right wingers feel morally superior.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 22, 2020)

Does bitchute actually work for any of you normally? I can't search for videos, change videos, make an account, really anything without it throwing an error. I've tried firefox and brave but both seems equally shitty.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Dec 22, 2020)

I saw this coming. I very much took his first stream with the Bitchute owner as him attempting to forge some gay alliance to secure another platform, and based on his past behaviour with Stream.Me and Dlive.TV it was inevitable that he would actively try to leverage some control over the admins for his benefit. His tweet about being able to demand the Bitchute staff take stuff down cemented it for me. Now we have evidence that he is indeed pulling strings.

You're a faggot, Ethan. And Bitchute... you're a disgrace. Also your website sucks which is why no one uses it.


----------



## axfaxf (Dec 22, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> Does bitchute actually work for any of you normally? I can't search for videos, change videos, make an account, really anything without it throwing an error. I've tried firefox and brave but both seems equally shitty.


Works ok on Brave for me, but I can't say I use it much due to the shitty interface and the lack of decent content.

I once tried pressing the "games" tag, and whaddayouknow, it's all the jews/muslims/womens etc fault. It's all so fucking tiresome.


----------



## Buffalo Chicken Sandwich (Dec 22, 2020)

axfaxf said:


> Works ok on Brave for me, but I can't say I use it much due to the shitty interface and the lack of decent content.
> 
> I once tried pressing the "games" tag, and whaddayouknow, it's all the jews/muslims/womens etc fault. It's all so fucking tiresome.


Yeah, it's basically unusable for me unless I have a direct link to a video, and even then it's iffy.
And I agree, you end up seeing these sad sacks of shit and apparently the reason they are the way they are is some whole group of people's fault.  Sure buddy, the jews made you very fat and ugly.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 22, 2020)

Bitchute is kind of a shitty service anyway.  Weren't they going to start streaming services at some point though?  I always figured Ralph would waddle over there once it happened.  I bet he's whispering sweet guntings in the owner's ear about how many people he brings in.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 22, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Bitchute is kind of a shitty service anyway.  Weren't they going to start streaming services at some point though?  I always figured Ralph would waddle over there once it happened.  I bet he's whispering sweet guntings in the owner's ear about how many people he brings in.


Well, they did it for Alex Jones and I think Jim said he was in talks to beta-test it before he totally quit the streaming game. Not sure whatever happened to it in all honesty.


----------



## Fslur (Dec 22, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Bitchute is kind of a shitty service anyway.  Weren't they going to start streaming services at some point though?  I always figured Ralph would waddle over there once it happened.  I bet he's whispering sweet guntings in the owner's ear about how many people he brings in.


They did have streaming services it wasn’t fine tuned as the Bible posted in Jim’s chat broke it. However that was a year ago?  Bitchute is looking scammy to me now. Ralph’s original streams are on Bitchute so there’s no way the snipes violated tos. & If they did some how did violate tos, Bitchute is showing favoritism.

They were already caught lying about being “open” and I don’t think the owner appreciated that being called into questioning.


----------



## Moist Unguentine (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm having trouble archiving again. If someone else can do it that would be great.








			https://twitter.com/Job4_2/status/1341500337958621192
		


Somebody already archived it.


			https://archive.md/XhQbT


----------



## Eggg (Dec 22, 2020)

Quorthon said:


> Wasn't Ralph defending Bitchute over something on Twitter very recently? Anyone know what that was about?


I don't know much about it but I think they teamed up with "Hope not Hate" some organisation similar to the ADL (?) , a lot of content creators were complaining about it and Ralph was one of the few that stood up for Bitchute.
Edit: Gunted.


----------



## Vetti (Dec 22, 2020)

Fslur said:


> They did have streaming services it wasn’t fine tuned as the Bible posted in Jim’s chat broke it.


They said they could've had streaming working well for Jim by March 4th of this year lol.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

Buffalo Chicken Sandwich said:


> Yeah, it's basically unusable for me unless I have a direct link to a video, and even then it's iffy.
> And I agree, you end up seeing these sad sacks of shit and apparently the reason they are the way they are is some whole group of people's fault.  Sure buddy, the jews made you very fat and ugly.


but yet their search program to snuff out unlabeled anti gunt content is lethally effective



bugfy said:


> I'm having trouble archiving again. If someone else can do it that would be great.
> 
> View attachment 1804489
> 
> ...


archive.vn/XhQbT



Vetti said:


> They said they could've had streaming working for Jim by March 4th of this year lol. Great service.


i dont know whatll be funnier, if ralph joined bitwave and got shit on everyday or if he went on bitchute and his streams leave him in a wonderland of nigh unusable streams with glitches and outages to make dlive look like twitch or yt


----------



## Mage (Dec 22, 2020)

Whatever happened to sitting back and let the Tards duke it out? 



Vetti said:


> They said they could've had streaming working well for Jim by March 4th of this year lol.


What a waste of time and money.


----------



## Yaniv’s Hairy Balls (Dec 22, 2020)

So why doesn’t Ralph double dip like dsp and other streamers do with the Twitch/YouTube connection? Ie stream on DLive and then host monetized content to (either or both) DLive and Bitchute? He got kicked out of Dlive’s partner program for being a faggot so is he still bound by exclusively?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 22, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> i dont know whatll be funnier, if ralph joined bitwave and got shit on everyday or if he went on bitchute and his streams leave him in a wonderland of nigh unusable streams with glitches and outages to make dlive look like twitch or yt


He'll fall back on Entropy like Rand did before kowtowing to Dispatch, who'd relentlessly fuck with him anyway.


----------



## Angry Shoes (Dec 22, 2020)

Have there been any other examples of people banned from Bitchute for reasons similar to this? Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought they have been staunch free speech supporters up until this point.


----------



## JewBacca (Dec 22, 2020)

The Left vs Right, Republican vs Democrat is and always has been a false dichotomy, which keeps the slave class fighting each other, instead of the policy makers. JMHO


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 22, 2020)

Yaniv’s Hairy Balls said:


> So why doesn’t Ralph double dip like dsp and other streamers do with the Twitch/YouTube connection? Ie stream on DLive and then host monetized content to (either or both) DLive and Bitchute? He got kicked out of Dlive’s partner program for being a faggot so is he still bound by exclusively?


I think because all those other platforms will ban his shit on sight and he knows it.  He might get away with it for a day because he makes such a tiny impact, but eventually some janny will pull up those programmer socks and boot him right out.


----------



## Solid Hyrax (Dec 22, 2020)

Bitchute does not work with Hope Not Hate. That I know for sure.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

ok so i thought, though this is unlikely, that maybe having the unlisted unlabeled stream archives set to normal sensitivity might have done it, the ppp video where he calls baked's pet chimp a violent nigger and plays some guys corpse being dragged around is set to the exact same level of sensitivity that my streams were so it cant be that either:
bitchute.com/video/6v4OHy6yAfsU/


Solid Hyrax said:


> Bitchute does not work with Hope Not Hate. That I know for sure.


check op they made a statement where they said hope not hate telling them who to flag helped to improve the site


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 22, 2020)

If someone could clarify this for me, is DTube also operated by the same people as Dlive?


----------



## ThinkThankThunk (Dec 22, 2020)

Ray Vahey has come off as a slimy turd basically any time he rears his head publicly. He was dodgy as fuck regarding any real questions about his service from the start, and his bizzare crowdfunding attempt was as transparent as mud. That and the fact it's all based out of the U.K. should be enough to tell anyone interested that it's an inevitable failure at best or an outright scam at worst.

Since it interested me at the time I did a quick recap after the initial Killstream interview with him last year, and it's 45 minutes of him and Ralph tapping taints while Ray avoids questions like he's Ralph avoiding child support. There's a point specifically where Ralph reads out Null's questions about the service and Ray just does his best to ignore them altogether. It's no surprise it's so blatantly compromised.



Angry Shoes said:


> Have there been any other examples of people banned from Bitchute for reasons similar to this? Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought they have been staunch free speech supporters up until this point.


There's been increasing action against the smaller, more aggressively right-wing archive channels that I've seen people bitch about, but no specific creators I can think of. I assume the low-key approach has been to avoid spooking the small handful of relevant personalities the site actually has, like Styx. Bans began getting handed out around the time Bitchute began eating hitpieces and namedropped Hope Not Hate to avoid the flak.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

ThinkThankThunk said:


> Since it interested me at the time I did a quick recap after the initial Killstream interview with him last year, and it's 45 minutes of him and Ralph tapping taints while Ray avoids questions like he's Ralph avoiding child support. There's a point specifically where Ralph reads out Null's questions about the service and Ray just does his best to ignore them altogether. It's no surprise it's so blatantly compromised.





> - He's happy with the site's current growth but knows the site growth is being kneecapped by the overwhelmingly far-left/right political content and is hiring a community manager to deal with it (what they'll do and how they'll be paid isn't mentioned)


oh but now we do know how they intend to grow beyond the alt-right, and just like that ethan oliver ralph finds himself a somehow shittier dlive


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 22, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> oh but now we do know how they intend to grow beyond the alt-right, and just like that ethan oliver ralph finds himself a somehow shittier dlive


See, I never understood what the intention was in the first place. A less controversial LiveLeak or something?


----------



## Shiggy Diggster (Dec 22, 2020)

When Bitchute and celebrity spokesperson Gunt release a cryptocurrency to compete with lemons, they should call it Poopchute.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 22, 2020)

Shiggy Diggster said:


> When Bitchute and celebrity spokesperson Gunt release a cryptocurrency to compete with lemons, they should call it Poopchute.


Alternatively, they could name them Gaydurs.  Then Ralph could grift for Gaydurs and give Gaydur his payments in Gaydurs.

Edit: Also each payment of Gaydurs could have a rare Gaydur attached so you know it's authentic.


----------



## Eggg (Dec 22, 2020)

Angry Shoes said:


> Have there been any other examples of people banned from Bitchute for reasons similar to this? Correct me if I'm wrong but I thought they have been staunch free speech supporters up until this point.


I think Handsome Truth from Goyim TV has been banned from bitchute (and is perma banned from Dlive like Randbot)


----------



## CDWLTY (Dec 22, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> So much for free speech.


From the beginning it's been pretty obvious that it's a farming ground for the deplatformed.  I don't know how anyone expects freedom when it's based in the UK. 

     They're likely following that "antiterrorism" white paper about setting up a secondary site for communities when they're kicked out of mainstream sites.  You wait for them to get on the bitchute lifeboat (losing the majority of viewers, people are too lazy to hop aboard the new ship) then once it gets to critical mass you sink them too.  Voila! No more evil people. (paranoid theory, too lazy to go digging for the paper link.)


----------



## ThinkThankThunk (Dec 22, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> See, I never understood what the intention was in the first place. A less controversial LiveLeak or something?


Money. There was a crowdfunding attempt for $30,000/month in Ethereum that had no really specific goals outlined in it that Ray tried early in the year. Even in it's description he failed to state what the intended target audience for the site was, or who the also largely unspecified improvements would benefit. It's not much different than Jim Watkins' shifting 8kun to a Q-Anon focused site.

Politics is polarizing and draws in an audience that's more motivated to support a site than something that's merely a neutral service. You hook the early zealous users to draw whatever money you can from them, then shift to a more blasé, marketable demographic before settling on the steady stream of income or sell the assets off. Candid took a similar approach, as did Gab. The difference here is that Ray opted for a more Watkins' styled approach of grifing the community rather than real investors - but many of the alt-lite/right/whatever-the-fuck who'd use something like Bitchute don't know how to use cryptocurrency and the name is so soiled no investor would come near it now.

The result is a site with no identity fighting to keep whatever distant chances for relevance still cling to it. Ralph being one of them. Ray'll play some mild backroom defense for him and the other larger names while saying whatever nice words he thinks will keep the press at bay. At this point it's less about the money and more about trying to hold on long enough to get another shot at the money. Judging by the views counts collapsing further every time I look at the site I doubt it's a winning plan. Especially with the weight of the eternal gunt dragging it down.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 22, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't the owner of Bitchute actually Irish? I mean yeah, it does fall under the commonwealth umbrella so fuck it, close enough.


Ireland is not a common wealth nation (something about stealing potatoes and continuing to occupy the northern part of the country). He could be from North Ireland, which is apart of the U.K..


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 22, 2020)

If it was just a stream upload Ralph likely told Bitchute he had copyright over the material. You are allowed to file copyright claims on Bitchute.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> If it was just a stream upload Ralph likely told Bitchute he had copyright over the material. You are allowed to file copyright claims on Bitchute.


it was a snipe of his stream with commentary and transformative elements, tucker carlson has more of a claim to copyright strike ethan ralph for thousands of lemons than ralph does to lay one gunted shit stained finger on my channel. one stream was just him reading while a trump speech played uninterrupted thirty minutes. if fucking dolphin laughs are transformative then pho's snipes obviously are, im not buying bitchute's excuse of copyright here.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 22, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> it was a snipe of his stream with commentary and transformative elements, tucker carlson has more of a claim to copyright strike ethan ralph for thousands of lemons than ralph does to lay one gunted shit stained finger on my channel. one stream was just him reading while a trump speech played uninterrupted thirty minutes. if fucking dolphin laughs are transformative then pho's snipes obviously are, im not buying bitchute's excuse of copyright here.


If it was youtube I'd be willing to believe that they would just let something get flagged down because they don't want to look at it, but bitchute is all about not letting shit go down unless absolutely necessary.  I'm pretty sure that if it hasn't been brought back up by now this was a conscious choice.

You know, it really is sad too.  I had some hopes that bitchute really would build up to be something worth while and at least only fuck with shit when they absolutely had to.  Them bending over to get thumbed in the butt by Ralph of all people is really telling of what they would do if they found real success.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> If it was youtube I'd be willing to believe that they would just let something get flagged down because they don't want to look at it, but bitchute is all about not letting shit go down unless absolutely necessary.  I'm pretty sure that if it hasn't been brought back up by now this was a conscious choice.
> 
> You know, it really is sad too.  I had some hopes that bitchute really would build up to be something worth while and at least only fuck with shit when they absolutely had to.  Them bending over to get thumbed in the butt by Ralph of all people is really telling of what they would do if they found real success.


same i actually was one of the few people defending bitchute too, said ethans association is idiotic in and of itself but doesnt automatically make them flaggots, then they had the hope not hate incident and now they flagged me one of the few people who still had hope for them on this subforum.


----------



## 4str4staleatherbelt (Dec 22, 2020)

Never seen the snipes personally so i can't say, but every other streamsnipe from people here have been low effort and far from transformative besides adding shitty anime or Ralph/gunt gifs and chat to it. I think the most transformative snipe surprisingly enough has been Bryann Dunn's, which are terrible, where he was constantly talking over the stream.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

4str4staleatherbelt said:


> Never seen the snipes personally so i can't say, but every other streamsnipe from people here have been low effort and far from transformative. I think the most transformative snipe surprisingly enough has been Bryann Dunn's, which are terrible, where he was constantly talking over the stream.


funnily enough the aforementioned test upload im doing rn (still processing) of the pat little stream was pulled from bryan's snipe, 

edit: pho talks plenty and his intros have little gunt content in them as well.


----------



## Haru Okumura (Dec 22, 2020)

I'm still trying to figure out how these files were even detected for striking in the first place; them being unlisted rules out a random guntsucker flagging them.

Were there ever public versions of these snipes on Bitchute that were previously removed?  In that case, they could just compare the prior videos' md5 fingerprint to other files on their site and find yours even if the filename is changed and the account is anonymized.  If not, I have no idea what sort of automated process might be able to flag videos in this way.

Maybe you could try trimming a little bit off the beginning or end of the videos and reuploading them, which would change the md5 sum and defeat a coarse removal method like the one described above.  If they're struck again then we'll know it's not that type of automation.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 22, 2020)

Haru Okumura said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how these files were even detected for striking in the first place; them being unlisted rules out a random guntsucker flagging them.
> 
> Were there ever public versions of these snipes on Bitchute that were previously removed?  In that case, they could just compare the prior videos' md5 fingerprint to other files on their site and find yours even if the filename is changed and the account is anonymized.  If not, I have no idea what sort of automated process might be able to flag videos in this way.
> 
> Maybe you could try trimming a little bit off the beginning or end of the videos and reuploading them, which would change the md5 sum and defeat a coarse removal method like the one described above.  If they're struck again then we'll know it's not that type of automation.


the filenames are pillstream so that might have something to do with it, if there were other uploads of phos unlisted snipe that ethan cant get to and they got removed without telling the farms then id be floored, i uploaded both of those hours after the snipe ended too


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Dec 22, 2020)

Imagine simping for Ethan Oliver Ralph.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Dec 22, 2020)

if they are truly gunted why can you still watch his sex tape on bitchute








						PeoplesPopulistPress
					

This Week In Cuckada: June 12th 2020




					www.bitchute.com


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 23, 2020)

Jack Awful said:


> None of the right wingers that claim to support free speech actually do. It's just a means to paint themselves as victims and make leftist platforms allow their speech. If they gained power, they'd immediately crack down on speech they disliked by claiming it isn't "free speech". Same way the previously pro-free speech left became the "free speech is hate speech" party.
> 
> I wish it wasn't the case, but look at the "porn isn't free speech" debate started by the grifter that made Gab. Alt tech companies use "free speech" as a marketing tool to make right wingers feel morally superior.


Pornography is obscenity, so yeah that wouldn't fall under free speech, though today's society not only tolerates, but consumes the most degenerate porn imaginable. Pornography during the inception of the First Amendment was something about a pair of tits, a slit, and a rod, in erotic positions. Even the playboy stuff would be frowned upon. Nowadays? From bestiality... I mean interracial to incest. I can see it becoming a problem in the next 4 years. At least Japanese shit is highly regulated, yet companies still find loopholes.

You're not wrong though. Pro-free-speech is mostly a victimhood complex. Lefties were whinging about it back when atheism+ was a thing, and further back during Bush.

I propose a new logo for the website. Paypal my $1488 in royalties to jewishchicomshill@cpc.il.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Pornography is obscenity, so yeah that wouldn't fall under free speech, though today's society not only tolerates, but consumes the most degenerate porn imaginable. Pornography during the inception of the First Amendment was something about a pair of tits, a slit, and a rod, in erotic positions. Even the playboy stuff would be frowned upon. Nowadays? From bestiality... I mean interracial to incest. I can see it becoming a problem in the next 4 years. At least Japanese shit is highly regulated, yet companies still find loopholes.
> 
> You're not wrong though. Pro-free-speech is mostly a victimhood complex. Lefties were whinging about it back when atheism+ was a thing, and further back during Bush.
> 
> ...


I thought the standard about obscenity was that it has no "artistic or medical" value, but maybe it's phrased differently in the UK. 

also lol, nice logo


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 23, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Pornography is obscenity, so yeah that wouldn't fall under free speech, though today's society not only tolerates, but consumes the most degenerate porn imaginable. Pornography during the inception of the First Amendment was something about a pair of tits, a slit, and a rod, in erotic positions. Even the playboy stuff would be frowned upon. Nowadays? From bestiality... I mean interracial to incest. I can see it becoming a problem in the next 4 years. At least Japanese shit is highly regulated, yet companies still find loopholes.


they cant really use that defense though since they demand things like murdoch murdoch cartoons or videos about cartoon jewish characters being shot or images of wojak hillary smearing and eating shit be recognized as free speech, even that limit theyve whinged about being placed on them so they cant just claim that hold the standard whenever it suits them but doesnt when it doesnt.

lol perfect logo for bitchunt


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 23, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I thought the standard about obscenity was that it has no "artistic or medical" value, but maybe it's phrased differently in the UK.


I fail to see any medical or artistic value in orgies, intentionally demeaning interracial pornography, or incest.

But yeah, I suppose "artistic value" is very subjective. Jcaesar1488 likes blacked and sees it as art. I see his revenge porn as sacrilegious and eye-rape while his pay piggies jerked off to it.



MeltyTW said:


> they demand things like murdoch murdoch cartoons or videos about cartoon jewish characters being shot or images of wojak hillary smearing and eating shit be recognized as free speech


Good point actually. There's hardly any value there. Murdoch Murdoch even made their own homoerotica blacked pornography involving Justin Troodoh, which is orders worse than some of the most degenerate genres of porn.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> I fail to see any medical or artistic value in orgies, intentionally demeaning interracial pornography, or incest.
> 
> But yeah, I suppose "artistic value" is very subjective. Jcaesar1488 likes blacked and sees it as art. I see his revenge porn as sacrilegious and eye-rape while his pay piggies jerked off to it.


No argument here. That shit is just gross.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 23, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Good point actually. There's hardly any value there. Murdoch Murdoch even made their own homoerotica blacked pornography involving Justin Troodoh, which is orders worse than some of the most degenerate genres of porn.


yeah dunno what it is with everyone assuming displaying graphic images is free speech or that its some impossible line to draw, you can ban triple anal incestuous blacked porn without the next step being total suppression and death camps, their entire argument is silly and hypocritical


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 23, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> But yeah, I suppose "artistic value" is very subjective. Jcaesar1488 likes blacked and sees it as art. I see his revenge porn as sacrilegious and eye-rape while his pay piggies jerked off to it.


Maybe it's like Digibro.  Digi says that when it comes to loli he likes it because he likes to pretend he's the little girl being ducked.  Maybe Ralph likes Blacked.com because he imagines himself as the woman getting fucked.

EDIT: No, I didn't have autocorrect write that as "ducked", I fatfingered it.  Enjoy the humor.


----------



## ClipBitch (Dec 23, 2020)

Isn't Ralph one of the people bitchute is courting for their eventual streaming capabilities? They're probably cleaning house so he has a safe atmosphere to stream in when things are up and running. I bet it's also happening to other people, such as fuentez and baked, since bitchute wants all the deplorables to feel welcome.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 23, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> oh but now we do know how they intend to grow beyond the alt-right, and just like that ethan oliver ralph finds himself a somehow shittier dlive


They're pivoting towards the QAnon freaks and vaccine truthers- an audience that is larger, stupider, and doesn't realize how crap the BitChute service is. C.f. retweets by BitChute of lunatics like 'Amazing Polly'.


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 23, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> They're pivoting towards the QAnon freaks and vaccine truthers- an audience that is larger, stupider, and doesn't realize how crap the BitChute service is. C.f. retweets by BitChute of lunatics like 'Amazing Polly'.



Can confirm this - I mainly use Bitchute because they don't take down Nonce Stings like YouTube does, or archives that might be deemed as bullying - however, when I venture outside of this it's reminds me of early YouTube where you end up with Microsoft Sam telling you about how numerology confirms that the Earth is hollow.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

3119967d0c said:


> They're pivoting towards the QAnon freaks and vaccine truthers- an audience that is larger, stupider, and doesn't realize how crap the BitChute service is. C.f. retweets by BitChute of lunatics like 'Amazing Polly'.


And BitCoin enthusiasts, MGTOWs, and paranormal lunatics.


----------



## Null (Dec 23, 2020)

Bitchute never responded to my @ and Bitchute is usually very fast to respond on Twitter. Really fucking gay. Fucking English retards.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 23, 2020)

Testament to their gay little honeypot. They responded to some drunken petrol huffing abo in minutes of him whinging about that whatever lefty organisation.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Testament to their gay little honeypot. They responded to some drunken petrol huffing abo in minutes of him whinging about that whatever lefty organisation.


I find this is a bit odd if you're talking about Rand.


----------



## Gravityqueen4life (Dec 23, 2020)

if bitchut ever dose get big, it will become just as censored if not more than youtube. "free speech" online is a myth. dosent matter what side you on.


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 23, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I find this is a bit odd if you're talking about Rand.







Now if Rand steps out of the line and ayelawgz the gunt, how long would it take for him to be banned, and a clip of him crying about his wife's (unfortunate) miscarriage out on where ever, totally not the doings on the gunt?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> View attachment 1805689
> 
> Now if Rand steps out of the line and ayelawgz the gunt, how long would it take for him to be banned, and a clip of him crying about his wife's (unfortunate) miscarriage out on where ever, totally not the doings on the gunt?


Well thank you for that. My point I was going to get at is that all of EarJuice's videos (that includes a 30 minute one of shitting on Rand) are still up. Guess BitChute doesn't care about our poor ammo-crated friend here.


----------



## ElAbominacion (Dec 23, 2020)

George Cuckzunian said:


> if they are truly gunted why can you still watch his sex tape on bitchute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is login only and considered Not Safe For Life


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Dec 23, 2020)

ElAbominacion said:


> It is login only and considered Not Safe For Life


Log in only is the new thing Bitchute is pushing to get registered accounts, they do it for all NSFW videos now.
The NSFL rating was there from day one. I have a feeling it's part of the joke.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 23, 2020)

Game on Ethan Ralph, 
bitchute.com/video/ZRcBYtt0Mu9P/




Null said:


> Bitchute never responded to my @ and Bitchute is usually very fast to respond on Twitter. Really fucking gay. Fucking English retards.


id quote alex jones about the british but that literal tranny porn watching faggot banned me and ignored you too


----------



## Ralphamale (Dec 23, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> I fail to see any medical or artistic value in orgies, intentionally demeaning interracial pornography, or incest.



Some could argue the work out during sex is good for you and all but considering the gunt just lays on the bed and whales around for three minutes. That argument where Ralph argued Nora that five minutes was more than enough for sex was great.



ClipBitch said:


> Isn't Ralph one of the people bitchute is courting for their eventual streaming capabilities? They're probably cleaning house so he has a safe atmosphere to stream in when things are up and running. I bet it's also happening to other people, such as fuentez and baked, since bitchute wants all the deplorables to feel welcome.



Yup, Ralph has said many of times once Bitchute gives him streaming access fuck dlive. Which didn't they promise to have that done earlier this year? Recall Spanish Inquisition, a former Ralph / Flamenco pay piggie & mod (Was the #1 donor for awhile) donated thousands to it.


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 23, 2020)

Ralphamale said:


> Yup, Ralph has said many of times once Bitchute gives him streaming access fuck dlive. Which didn't they promise to have that done earlier this year? Recall Spanish Inquisition, a former Ralph / Flamenco pay piggie & mod (Was the #1 donor for awhile) donated thousands to it.


So far, I guess metokur did like a half hour test stream nobody bothered to archive, and I think Alex jones did something on bitchute streaming, but that whole "Oh, just donate more money and we can have streaming soon" rubs me the wrong way. If I had to guess, it's just another line of private welfare for the slimy limey running the show.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> So far, I guess metokur did like a half hour test stream nobody bothered to archive, and I think Alex jones did something on bitchute streaming, but that whole "Oh, just donate more money and we can have streaming soon" rubs me the wrong way. If I had to guess, it's just another line of private welfare for the slimy limey running the show.


"We don't have the infrastructure" like whatever the fuck that means.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Dec 23, 2020)

Out of curiosity just how hard is it to run a streaming platform?  I would assume it's probably pretty intensive because they don't really crop up that often, but I genuinely have no idea what would be involved.  I have to say though, really miss stream.me sometimes.  Seeing bitchute get gunted kind of drains my hope for that sort of thing though.


----------



## Hoff Man (Dec 23, 2020)

theres nothing to watch on bitchute anyways


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Dec 23, 2020)

Mr. Manchester said:


> Out of curiosity just how hard is it to run a streaming platform?  I would assume it's probably pretty intensive because they don't really crop up that often, but I genuinely have no idea what would be involved.  I have to say though, really miss stream.me sometimes.  Seeing bitchute get gunted kind of drains my hope for that sort of thing though.


Didn't Josh break down how much bandwidth it consumes (and therefore money) in one of his MATI streams? He said that's why he doesn't host a service himself, I believe.


----------



## Solid Hyrax (Dec 24, 2020)

Hoff Man said:


> theres nothing to watch on bitchute anyways


You're wrong. There's Josh's stream channel where you can watch his archive.


----------



## Hoff Man (Dec 24, 2020)

Solid Hyrax said:


> You're wrong. There's Josh's stream channel where you can watch his archive.


josh is still on YT + here + discord

so . . . why go to bitchute unless he gets nuked midstream or cant show something on YT? but then why not just go here?

check


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 24, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> Game on Ethan Ralph,
> bitchute.com/video/ZRcBYtt0Mu9P/
> View attachment 1806219


Correct category, no one should be subjected to that pig face.



Ralphamale said:


> Which didn't they promise to have that done earlier this year?


They are still trying to fund it: https://www.bitchute.com/funding/livestream/




I'm not sure about the logistics involved. There's sites like Dlive and the uncensored (well no furry or lolicon type shit which is good) [bitwave]. The former does see a lot of money, somehow. Bitwave is pretty decent, but I doubt they can handle a Metokur stream with 10k live viewers. Maybe someone can ask dispatch.

Bitchute is soaked in the gunt.



https://archive.md/62ftr
Somehow I can't use twitter's search function, I guess they blocked it? Bitchute can circumvent their own free speech position by labelling groups and streamers as terroristic, simply because one nation believes so. If the UK tomorrow labels say, America First as a terrorist organisation, Bitchute is in their rights to oven all their videos.

Most European/American ones are literally fucking whos and whats. Of course lots of Irish ones on there too.


			https://support.bitchute.com/policy/proscribed-terrorist-violent-extremist


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 24, 2020)

i know this isnt really on the same tier as what was a trusted platform and a go to for "weve been too edgy we need an archive dump" being gunted and false flagging unlisted videos but i feel compelled to point out reethan left his mandatory seethe dislike, lol hes so fucking petty, enjoy worrying about being jailed in your new years adjacent trial  for xmas ethan! january 3rd bitch the start of the new era!


----------



## Hoff Man (Dec 24, 2020)

the all consuming gunt


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Dec 24, 2020)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Didn't Josh break down how much bandwidth it consumes (and therefore money) in one of his MATI streams? He said that's why he doesn't host a service himself, I believe.


It's hard to quantify, but I know whenever I download raw stream video from DLive or even, to a lesser extent, from YouTube via streamlink, it's a lot larger than a offline encoded video.

Running a video site is already.. quite expensive. I don't know if streaming would have 2 or 3 times more bandwidth demand than a regular video hosting site, but it's some significant amount. 

And then, if you're doing things competently, you reencode (close to live) to a different resolution or two. Lots more processing power required. BitChute can't even reprocess five minute videos to whatever shitty 480p quality they host videos as within 24 hours half the time, they're totally incapable of doing livestreaming without spending more than the censorious skinflint Ray is willing to do.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 28, 2020)

Update, Bitchute has kept my upload of Bryan's snipe of the pat little stream and a random ks snipe archive up but has now removed an upload of pho's snipe where ethan ralph admits to crying in chat:




freeze peach from the alt right racist sphere everybody! just dont hurt ethan ralph's precious little feelings.


----------



## Wazzupnerds (Dec 28, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> freeze peach from the alt right racist sphere everybody! just dont hurt ethan ralph's precious little feelings.


Alt-righters are all pro-free speech until you make fun of them. Then they are just as bad as the people they yell about.


----------



## #KillAllPedos (Dec 28, 2020)

I just posted a video about Ralph on Bitchute and it hasn’t been taken down yet. So if Bitchute is guntshielding, they’re doing it inconsistently.

But, a few months back I tried to post a different video on Ethan Ralph, and it repeatedly got stuck in “processing.” I tried uploading it like 5 times and eventually I just gave up. I was able to post a few other non-Ralph videos since then with no issue. Not saying definitely they were protecting Ralph, but that is what happened FWIW.


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 28, 2020)

Wazzupnerds said:


> Alt-righters are all pro-free speech until you make fun of them. Then they are just as bad as the people they yell about.


Being an "anti-SJW" is just being an SJW with extra steps.


----------



## A Logging Company (Dec 28, 2020)

AltisticRight said:


> Bitchute can circumvent their own free speech position by labelling groups and streamers as terroristic, simply because one nation believes so. If the UK tomorrow labels say, America First as a terrorist organisation, Bitchute is in their rights to oven all their videos.
> 
> Most European/American ones are literally fucking whos and whats. Of course *lots of Irish ones on there too.*
> 
> ...


Tiocfaidh ár lá you say?




EDIT: Oh what is this and this Bitchute? I don't think you have loicense to be hosting terrorist propaganda.


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 28, 2020)

#KillAllPedos said:


> But, a few months back I tried to post a different video on Ethan Ralph, and it repeatedly got stuck in “processing.” I tried uploading it like 5 times and eventually I just gave up. I was able to post a few other non-Ralph videos since then with no issue. Not saying definitely they were protecting Ralph, but that is what happened FWIW.


my latest struck video was also taken down after a lengthy processing time,, bitchunt is just striking things down that particularly enrage ethan oliver ralph i think, he definitely doesnt want us laughing about him crying on camera and he especially didnt want easy access to potential court room evidence (that i already passed off ethan so suck it.) i will instead be posting the video on the last remaining true free speech platform left, youtube.com, he admits to crying at about 2h,26 mins.


----------



## George Floyd Enthusiast (Dec 28, 2020)

hahahaha bitchute more like bitch shoot


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Dec 29, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> my latest struck video was also taken down after a lengthy processing time,, bitchunt is just striking things down that particularly enrage ethan oliver ralph i think, he definitely doesnt want us laughing about him crying on camera and he especially didnt want easy access to potential court room evidence (that i already passed off ethan so suck it.) i will instead be posting the video on the last remaining true free speech platform left, youtube.com, he admits to crying at about 2h,26 mins.


you can post to vimeo they don't care about shitting on the Gunt

look here is a link of Shaggy 2 Dope from ICP shitting on that fat fucking-beady eyed inbred of a fat fucking slob hunchback who is into publicly bragging about the sloppiest of seconds.








						Shaggy 2 Dope Puts Greenlight On Chomo Ethan Ralph-AwTYpLI9PUY
					

This is "Shaggy 2 Dope Puts Greenlight On Chomo Ethan Ralph-AwTYpLI9PUY" by vlad on Vimeo, the home for high quality videos and the people who love them.




					vimeo.com


----------



## PhoBingas (Dec 29, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> Update, Bitchute has kept my upload of Bryan's snipe of the pat little stream and a random ks snipe archive up but has now removed an upload of pho's snipe where ethan ralph admits to crying in chat:
> View attachment 1814771
> View attachment 1814772
> freeze peach from the alt right racist sphere everybody! just dont hurt ethan ralph's precious little feelings.


Maybe they're just racist against goblins?
So two more videos got #guntfucked?

What the fuck kind of dirt does Reethan have on the bitchute chodes that they'll bend the knee and remove two unlisted videos with less than 100 views?


----------



## AltisticRight (Dec 29, 2020)

PhoBingas said:


> Maybe they're just racist against goblins?
> So two more videos got #guntfucked?
> 
> What the fuck kind of dirt does Reethan have on the bitchute chodes that they'll bend the knee and remove two unlisted videos with less than 100 views?


They don't like Jews, Goblins, or the Vietnamese. Your name fits under all 3. 

Bitchunt status: full guntguards


----------



## Null (Dec 29, 2020)

If you can give me specific about what is being purged I will press the issue


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Dec 29, 2020)

Null said:


> If you can give me specific about what is being purged I will press the issue


@MeltyTW  your restreams got purged didn't they?


----------



## Hoff Man (Dec 29, 2020)

why is every indipendent website dev retarded

gab, stream.me and bitchute

dlive was always a scam/ money lau ndering at least

watch null be unable to talk sense into whatever his name is

because /somehow/ null is more of a social pariah than ethan


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 29, 2020)

Null said:


> If you can give me specific about what is being purged I will press the issue


The first channel flagged down was for two videos, these were @PhoBingas 's stream snipes of the Killstream, the first two killstreams after Ralph's arrest in particular. The newest video removed during processing is Pho's snipe of a Killstream where Ralph cries and then admits to crying in his chat.
dropbox.com/s/i627hmncav8b55u/%23PillstreamUncircumcised%20Tardy%20and%20Homosexual%20Holiday%20Special%20-%2012%20%2024%20%202020%20-%20The%20Gunting%20of%20%2324.mp4?dl=0

he admits to crying in chat around 2h 25-26 minutes iirc.

forgive me if this was a subpar choice in file sharing ive honestly never dealt with a pussy so thin skinned he was hell bent on having such minor details scrubbed from the entire fucking internet no matter how small the viewing audience was.



Hoff Man said:


> why is every indipendent website dev retarded
> 
> gab, stream.me and bitchute
> 
> ...


hes more of a social pariah because hes infinitely more relevant than ethan ralph. and a better shirt merchant as well


----------



## Spectre_06 (Dec 29, 2020)

MeltyTW said:


> shirt merchant


They're called shirtchants, thank you.


----------



## Desktop User2 (Dec 29, 2020)

I know Ray guntguards because he has some kind of feeding/intoxication fetish but it´s funny to know that he goes the extra mile to protect Ralph while he bans (((extremists))) like the norse nationalists because he was pressured by the powers that be.... it´s like promoting a fat drunk passing drug store nationalism for yokels with his merry band of former alt-right retards is controlled opposition.


----------



## Mage (Jan 2, 2021)

Who could've done this? -













						BitChute on Twitter
					

“Looks like a large DDOS attack, still ongoing although we have restored a partial service at this time.”




					web.archive.org


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 2, 2021)

Logan said:


> Who could've done this? -
> View attachment 1823281
> 
> 
> ...


https://archive.md/wip/Bjfsa 
Wayback Machine will remove archives if people whinge about it.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 2, 2021)

Logan said:


> Who could've done this? -
> View attachment 1823281
> 
> 
> ...


 haha get fucked bitchunt, looks like you were too hateful just like Nordic, have fun asking Hope Not Hate to improve your shitty site by allowing it to even stay online now. Welcome to Banworld faggots.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Jan 2, 2021)

Logan said:


> Who could've done this? -
> View attachment 1823281
> 
> 
> ...


Can someone explain the logistics of the DDOS attack on Bitchute to me? I understand how it works with a normal website (send too many requests, server can't handle, crash) but I thought Bitchute used p2p for hosting vids so it wouldn't work via spamming a single server.
Is it just someone DDOSing their domain and where the videos are hosted has nothing to do with this?
They lose their cloud flair service or something?


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 2, 2021)

George Cuckzunian said:


> Can someone explain the logistics of the DDOS attack on Bitchute to me? I understand how it works with a normal website (send too many requests, server can't handle, crash) but I thought Bitchute used p2p for hosting vids so it wouldn't work via spamming a single server.
> Is it just someone DDOSing their domain and where the videos are hosted has nothing to do with this?
> They lose their cloud flair service or something?


Bitchute is not using P2P. They are operating just like a normal site.

Originally they were trying to serve videos using WebTorrent but that didn't work for shit so it got removed.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 4, 2021)

Last time I checked, a certain deep fake Metokur fan still had his Gunt videos up, and they have pretty high views for the platform, so that's odd.


----------



## Ralphamale (Jan 4, 2021)

Doctor Placebo said:


> Last time I checked, a certain deep fake Metokur fan still had his Gunt videos up, and they have pretty high views for the platform, so that's odd.



Appears to be mainly stream snipes that are getting removed from the site. Even if they have commentary and are fair use like Pho's streams.


----------



## 66andtwothirds (Jan 4, 2021)

bitchute and other alt tech are becoming gayer and censoring everything tbh. you either die a hero or live long enough to become the villain etc


----------



## The Cuntler (Jan 4, 2021)

Why do all of these "free-speech" sites at some point always start deleting and censoring stuff?


----------



## Never Scored (Jan 4, 2021)

The Cuntler said:


> Why do all of these "free-speech" sites at some point always start deleting and censoring stuff?



Because they're made for bargain bin white nationalists who get kicked off Youtube and don't actually care about free speech.


----------



## Fslur (Jan 4, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> The first channel flagged down was for two videos, these were @PhoBingas 's stream snipes of the Killstream, the first two killstreams after Ralph's arrest in particular. The newest video removed during processing is Pho's snipe of a Killstream where Ralph cries and then admits to crying in his chat.
> 
> he admits to crying in chat around 2h 25-26 minutes iirc.


Wasn’t it also a Patrick Little Stream? He got a lot of flack from Fuentes, who said he didn’t even care if Ralph got deplatformed for having Patrick on. I could be mistaken though but I thought that was one of the deleted streams. “Fed posting”  could be thinking about someone else’s stream snipe I saw removed from Bitchute.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 4, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Wasn’t it also a Patrick Little Stream? He got a lot of flack from Fuentes, who said he didn’t even care if Ralph got deplatformed for having Patrick on. I could be mistaken though but I thought that was one of the deleted streams. “Fed posting”  could be thinking about someone else’s stream snipe I saw removed from Bitchute.


that ones actually been allowed to stay up by the gunt and bitchunt's glowing generosity of actually holding true to their paid promise bound obligations of not false flagging shit there.:
bitchute.com/video/ZRcBYtt0Mu9P/



Doctor Placebo said:


> Last time I checked, a certain deep fake Metokur fan still had his Gunt videos up, and they have pretty high views for the platform, so that's odd.


i think gunt saw my uploads damaging enough to risk flagging over, he could of assumed i was pho trying to fuck with him on bitchute by establishing a presence and it was two streams that could potentially fuck him in court since both times they mentioned the case including gaytor like a retard saying "now im not saying shes a liar or to fuck with her but look at their side and look at ours", so for that one you have ralph wanting to kick pho back into the shadows of unlisted streams and potential court room evidence (which i already passed on ralph you literal faggot enjoy living your blacked.com fantasies)

the other stream was of ralph crying, you can pass off fed posting, rape, even child rape sadly, whoring out your own unborn fetus, refusing to marry the highschooler you knocked up even though you had a trad dad larp to spite null going, abusive weinstein house cults, dating pedophiles, meth use, non functioning alcoholism, even bitch tier whinge fests at people like destiny pointing out plainly obvious facts about your addiction after you rudely insinuated things about his done and over addiction or being pissed at vaush because you threatened his wife and mistook a comment as insulting your wife after you already did this to his girl, all these things you can pass off as ralpha to braindead group of 5 people who watch him, but crying on stream? and for easy reach of the alawgs? gotta flag that down, its the ralpha way, cant be ralpha? then ya gotta just cover up evidence you arent ralpha.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 4, 2021)

I hope the lemons Ralph paid Bitchute executives were worth all pretensions of having principles or a soul. The man gets like 30 viewers per livestream. How does he have this much pull with any platform?


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 4, 2021)

Doctor Placebo said:


> I hope the lemons Ralph paid Bitchute executives were worth all pretensions of having principles or a soul. The man gets like 30 viewers per livestream. How does he have this much pull with any platform?


It seems to me that a lot of people who don't watch Ralph's shit think he's some kind of big deal.  Obviously on the make-fun-of-ralph subforum people are going to figure out that he barely brings anyone in and no one watches his shit.  There was a time, however, when Ralph (Jim) would get several thousand people watching the killstream.  He made the news (for getting kicked off of youtube) and was one of the _leaders _of Gamergate.  

All of these things, to anyone actually paying attention just makes him look more pathetic, but I think a lot of those people still think he's hot shit.  Not because they believe in him mind you, but because they can't be fucked to go watch the killstream themselves and see what a boring pit of goo it and Ralph has truly become.


----------



## Doctor Placebo (Jan 4, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> It seems to me that a lot of people who don't watch Ralph's shit think he's some kind of big deal.  Obviously on the make-fun-of-ralph subforum people are going to figure out that he barely brings anyone in and no one watches his shit.  There was a time, however, when Ralph (Jim) would get several thousand people watching the killstream.  He made the news (for getting kicked off of youtube) and was one of the _leaders _of Gamergate.
> 
> All of these things, to anyone actually paying attention just makes him look more pathetic, but I think a lot of those people still think he's hot shit.  Not because they believe in him mind you, but because they can't be fucked to go watch the killstream themselves and see what a boring pit of goo it and Ralph has truly become.


He's the most has-been of has-beens, and not even a real celebrity has-been, but an e-celebrity one. But a bunch of people who are vaguely in his orbit and have some amount of reach of their own don't realize it's over. It's funny that the most powerful gunt guards are people who can't even be fucked to keep up with his show.

Actually now that I think about it, there's a strong parallel with Anita Sarkeesian. Except Anita made more money, while Ralph has had sex. Both unfortunate.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 4, 2021)

Doctor Placebo said:


> It's funny that the most powerful gunt guards are people who can't even be fucked to keep up with his show.


i love that gaytor, who is literally paid by ralph, was confirmed to not watch his shitty fucking streams either, the one irl gunt guard i think wolfpup confirmed he didnt watch it either "uhhh favorite moment? uhhh the matt stream i guess" it really is just the lowest common denominator of the alt right who want to grasp onto the social sphere they once had with like minded people and are too lazy to find other deplatformed personalities or find or start their own forums like this. 

i dont even think its a kumite situation where most listen in the background ive seen people ignore the stream to talk to each other like sports moms there to share cooler drinks and talk about their days and their friends families involvement in sports.


----------



## gh0stzero (Jan 4, 2021)

So how much makers mark tokens is Ethan paying the bitchute guy? I hope its enough to cover the hosting costs.


----------



## Fslur (Jan 4, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> The first channel flagged down was for two videos, these were @PhoBingas 's stream snipes of the Killstream, the first two killstreams after Ralph's arrest in particular. The newest video removed during processing is Pho's snipe of a Killstream where Ralph cries and then admits to crying in his chat.
> dropbox.com/s/i627hmncav8b55u/%23PillstreamUncircumcised%20Tardy%20and%20Homosexual%20Holiday%20Special%20-%2012%20%2024%20%202020%20-%20The%20Gunting%20of%20%2324.mp4?dl=0
> 
> he admits to crying in chat around 2h 25-26 minutes iirc.


I hear Pho talking about Gator possibly sounding like he is going to cry. It’s so painfully boring to listen to this stream...... Maybe the time stamp is off? Someone else on Twitter didn’t hear Ralph crying or discussing it.

I am going to upload this it Bitchute see if there’s any issues.


----------



## Schlomo Silverscreenblatt (Jan 4, 2021)

A lot of people are still under the impression that Ralph is both a far right leaning nationalist AND has a lot of viewers


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 4, 2021)

Fslur said:


> I hear Pho talking about Gator possibly sounding like he is going to cry. It’s so painfully boring to listen to this stream...... Maybe the time stamp is off? Someone else on Twitter didn’t hear Ralph crying or discussing it.
> 
> I am going to upload this it Bitchute see if there’s any issues.


2h and 26 minutes iirc is when he admits to crying in chat, the pho moment of talking about gaytor is just a coincidence. somewhere around 2h 20s


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Jan 4, 2021)

Mr. Manchester said:


> It seems to me that a lot of people who don't watch Ralph's shit think he's some kind of big deal.  Obviously on the make-fun-of-ralph subforum people are going to figure out that he barely brings anyone in and no one watches his shit.  There was a time, however, when Ralph (Jim) would get several thousand people watching the killstream.  He made the news (for getting kicked off of youtube) and was one of the _leaders _of Gamergate.
> 
> All of these things, to anyone actually paying attention just makes him look more pathetic, but I think a lot of those people still think he's hot shit.  Not because they believe in him mind you, but because they can't be fucked to go watch the killstream themselves and see what a boring pit of goo it and Ralph has truly become.


I think the primary reason is because of his blue checkmark. They see that on Twitter and think "oh this guy must be important somehow". What else could there be? Drudging up GamerGate shit is way past dead.


----------



## Cow Poly (Jan 4, 2021)

Managed in London, shit database, Gunt Guard. 
this is fine.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Jan 4, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> I think the primary reason is because of his blue checkmark. They see that on Twitter and think "oh this guy must be important somehow". What else could there be? Drudging up GamerGate shit is way past dead.


That too, he has something like 50k follows on top of that.  I think they assume if they rile up the gunt he'll be able to go and yell at 50k people about how the website they run is full of SNAKES and the owner is a pedo.  Some rando isn't going to care to look deep enough to realize they're all burner accounts of people that don't watch his show anymore, people he has banned, or accounts that automatically follow you back when you follow them.

It'll be a lot of fun watching his new twitter account if he gets the old one banned somehow.


----------



## Fslur (Jan 4, 2021)

MeltyTW said:


> 2h and 26 minutes iirc is when he admits to crying in chat, the pho moment of talking about gaytor is just a coincidence. somewhere around 2h 20s


Pho was talking about Gator possibly crying at 2:24:58 I listened to up to 2:36:36

Can you clip it out? Because this feels like a prank atm lmao.

However I was able to upload the stream on Bitchute & it processed


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 4, 2021)

Fslur said:


> Pho was talking about Gator possibly crying at 2:24:58 I listened to up to 2:36:36


ill try to find it, ive had people not be able to find things because theyre looking for massive obvious signs instead of the more subtle event it was for the amusement of hawk eyed snipe watchers picking ralph apart for minutiae , ralph wasnt crying in massive obvious mannerism ,his eyes were watering and you had to be aware to see the subtle signs, and  one guy said "you crying?" and he @'d him with "yea" or something like that. i think gaytor at that point sounded like he was crying to pho but ralph was also crying and more obviously to the cam-less gaydur.


----------



## GuntBGone (Jan 6, 2021)

I don't know exactly what this means, it could just be a result of Ralph having a relatively large following on Bitchute, but when I opened up the front page I noticed he was being advertised in the very first panel of the channel showcase. Again, I don't know if this showcase is curated or just determined by an algorithm, but I still think it's noteworthy.


----------



## AltisticRight (Jan 6, 2021)

GuntBGone said:


> I don't know exactly what this means, it could just be a result of Ralph having a relatively large following on Bitchute, but when I opened up the front page I noticed he was being advertised in the very first panel of the channel showcase. Again, I don't know if this showcase is curated or just determined by an algorithm, but I still think it's noteworthy.





I guess it's based off of your browsing history of some sorts. I had to scroll down pretty far to find the pig's channel.
The owner of Bitchunt was discussed on some electronics channel a while ago and said he doesn't curate the content at all. The host said he's all for free speech but having a front page full of KKK and Nazi stuff will scare people away (bad optics, basically), so he suggested some kind of category thing. The owner said no to that. 

stream.me switched to a similar system after their front page was basically people replaying "The Greatest Story Never Told" and Murdoch Murdoch. Give or take, not indicative. We know Bitchunt are big gunt guards, they retweet the pig's stuff all the time.


----------



## MeltyTW (Jan 21, 2021)

Bitchute has reinstated my channel and my videos except for the one that failed to process on another channel:

bitchute.com/video/L1oUsmekz0E4/
bitchute.com/video/p4s6xiH4ur1S/

this either means their auto flagging software is flawed in the extreme and they read here or were informed by ralph or ralph has such sway as to flag and unflag things to his heart's content. either way now you too can watch a boring stream where pho calls ralph a pos and gaytor not so subtly threatens and smears ralphs highschool grooming victim, hope that doesnt get to your dean btw shanny. i regretfully cant say when they were reinstated since i stopped checking earlier this month


----------



## William Tell Underpass (Jan 23, 2021)

I know it has been said a million times before, but my god BitChute has become a gay platform.
The only things on its front page that aren't rightwing politics are an E-Thott pfp with windows moviemaker compilations of other thotts and some furry playing porn games.

Do you think that they asked Ralph "How do we build up our platform" early days and then actually followed his advice?
I know the fox news strategy is a proven one for cable but maybe at least pretend to diversify a bit...

The most interesting thing I have found on the platform this far (Other than _Yəhôšuaʿ's videos)  _is some guys who built their own lake... And I can't even fucking watch it because Bitchute won't even allocate the fucking bandwidth to play the video more than 6 seconds per minute.


----------



## PhoBingas (Jan 23, 2021)

William Tell Underpass said:


> I know it has been said a million times before, but my god BitChute has become a gay platform.
> The only things on its front page that aren't rightwing politics are an E-Thott pfp with windows moviemaker compilations of other thotts and some furry playing porn games.
> 
> Do you think that they asked Ralph "How do we build up our platform" early days and then actually followed his advice?
> ...


Bitchute has been a failed experiment in alt tech since they became the dumping ground for the alt-right youtubers that got kicked off the website. They lied about their streaming coming "soon"  for what? Almost half a decade now? Plus no normie is going to want to post on or even join a website where every other video thumbnail has either a swastika or flat-earth tier conspiracy shit in it.


----------



## longtimelurkerfirsttimepo (Jan 23, 2021)

For a start, if you really want to watch Bitchute videos I'd highly recommend youtube-dl, as the streaming is a joke.

I don't have a Bitchute account, keep my cookies to a minimum and was presented with this:



Red = Pirated content
Blue = GAMERGAAAAATEEEE
Green = Politcs + schizophrenia
Pink = The Jews did literally everything bad
Yellow = Religion
Purple = "Normal content"

Campfire stories seems to be stories, maybe stolen, Life and Whiskey seems to be whiskey reviews with a shitty mic+cam, and the optimization coach is politics with spandex. From his channel I found this gem:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Stephanie Haarper is a man who records himself driving and thinks black vans are after him. I did skip through it to watch his camera slowly slipping away from him and him using slow-mo to point out a black van that was driving behind him.




Your browser is not able to display this video.




As bad as it all is, it does make me nostalgic for 2010s youtube lol.

Edit: The Indian language channel leads to this crazy blog: https://alcyonpleiades.blogspot.com/ - and the channel is this: https://www.bitchute.com/channel/VhX8pGvY7ojD/. Ayyy lmao all day essentially.


----------



## Stasi (Jan 26, 2021)

They are banning Moonman in bongland because it is"potentially illegal"  

Bitchute is slow and shit. If I can't even go and watch stuff that is ban hammered off youtube I have no reason to use your gay ass website, never mind any possible gunt sucking that is going on.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jan 27, 2021)

Stasi said:


> They are banning Moonman in bongland because it is"potentially illegal"


So Bitchute finally axed the only reason they were ever relevant on any level. Neat.

Also I got to wonder at this point how the fuck Ethan gets in with people in positions of power for these alt-tech sites so easily. Are the kind of people who'd make an alt-tech startup really this stup- nevermind.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jan 27, 2021)

LurkTrawl said:


> Also I got to wonder at this point how the fuck Ethan gets in with people in positions of power for these alt-tech sites so easily. Are the kind of people who'd make an alt-tech startup really this stup- nevermind.


I'm sure he leads with "owner and editor-in-chief of theralphretort.com" to sound important and lies about how many viewers he has. No one bothers to look into it because all they care about is getting people to use their platform.


----------



## bffSantaClaus (Dec 18, 2021)

@MeltyTW Did you ever put this stuff back up now that Gunt has told Bitchute to get rekt?


----------



## MeltyTW (Dec 18, 2021)

bffSantaClaus said:


> @MeltyTW Did you ever put this stuff back up now that Gunt has told Bitchute to get rekt?


you know i didnt even think of the "fuck you" value reclaiming sites that were formerly gunted with humiliating ralph content lol


----------

